# Wish List Option: Only Record High Def. Channels



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

This is a specific thought concerning an addition to Wish List functionality for the Series 3.

Many of the analog channels on my cable system, especially the local channels, have high definition counterparts in the digital tier. The HD broadcasts are the same as the analog broadcasts - only they are high definition. 

Currently, as far as I can tell, if I set up a Wish List for some random subject, TiVo is going to grab either the analog channel OR the high definition channel. When faced with such a decision, I'd rather have TiVo grab the HD channel, of course. I've heard that when faced with this choice, TiVo is going to grab the lowest channel number, which is going to be the analog channel.

I'd like to see an option when setting a Wish List to the effect of, "Only record from High Definition Channels". This would force TiVo, when it matches the Wish List, to grab the HD version of the channel.

From a programming standpoint, I'd think this would be relatively easy.

At present, I have to go into the channel list and de-select all the analog versions of my HD channels to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd like to see this too. I haven't tested programs that air on digital and analog simultaneously to see which is preferred, I've been meaning too. For example, network shows when you receive the SD and HD cable channels for the network.

Otherwise a wishlist doesn't prefer channels, but the first unconflicted airing - so it could record either one.

I'd actually like to see 'prefer digital' not just HD - for example, some programs air on The Discovery Channel and The Military Channel. For me TDC is analog cable, TMC is digital cable. They're both SD - but TMC looks better, even at Best. Even without the TiVo - it is source.


----------



## kbs (May 15, 2004)

Agreed. Wishlist options for:
Prefer Digital
Prefer HD
Only Digital
Only HD

These would helpful for Channel Guide filters too:
Digital Channels
HD Channels


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

Agreed; good ideas. In general, the S3 also needs more convenient ways to seek out live and future HD content.


----------

